# Sexing Dubia Roaches



## Troy

Hi,can anyone please tell me at what age/size the sex of Dubia roaches can be sexed? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SleepyD

don't know about age but adult males have full wings while females have small wing stubs : victory:


----------



## Philldan

I found this...



> The larger nymphs are easy to sex. Look on their underside, at the last segment of their abdomen. With males, the segment is small and narrow. With females, the last segment is large, as wide as the abdomen. Males also have much larger wing buds.


I don't know how correct it is and I'm not about to go inspecting my roaches either.... my contact with them is strictly at the far end of 12 inch tweezers!! :blush:


----------



## Troy

Thanks for the advice! I can see in the adults that the female has much smaller wing buds, brighter colouring etc.


----------



## Troy

Btw, it looks like my adult females are carrying egg pouches. I am trying to build my own colony of Dubias as my beardies love them.


----------



## The Roach Hut

You can not sex dubia until their very last moult. until then they are identical, however after having their last moult the males have nice long wings and the females have wing buds it looks like they dont have any wings. but until they are adults u will never know.


----------



## CTO-Reptiles

this is i have sexed mine and i have been 99% correct and i sex mine from small / medium size nymphs as long and your eye sieght is good enough you can sex as small as you can see using this method.


----------



## lil05

how big are they fully grown? 
i want to know if i have adults

just had one shed (its male) has really long wings


----------



## Sollytear

if it has wings then it is fully grown. That is the male. The females are wider and bulkier but not as long. 

For sexing, I sex all my medium nymphs (or atleast a handful when I have time), and put all the females into my adult box as a future investment. They are easy to sex. Adult sexing is wings or no wings. Nymph sexing requires looking at their thorax. See the picture in a previous post.


----------



## Kerriebaby

CTO-Reptiles said:


> this is i have sexed mine and i have been 99% correct and i sex mine from small / medium size nymphs as long and your eye sieght is good enough you can sex as small as you can see using this method.


 
ewwwww, thats gross!:blush:


----------



## sam n mushu

Philldan said:


> I found this...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how correct it is and I'm not about to go inspecting my roaches either.... my contact with them is strictly at the far end of 12 inch tweezers!! :blush:



really i love picking them up, so cute haha :lol2:


----------



## AOTP

The above method of the final body segment size does appear to hold water, but i cant pick them up eaither they bloody tickle! I tweezer mine lol


----------

